# style auto body kit



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey i saw that bodykit on ( inqui-z-tors's body kit fpr ) from style auto and i went to the page to get some information and its in a different language, do u know of any other website were i can find that stuff in english. thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

No one else sells them.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that sucks, i wanted a pair of those fender vents and maybe the rear bumper


----------

